# HR44-500 and Whole Home DVR



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey guys,

Question about my HR44 and the whole home DVR:

1.) In the system info section of the menu under "Network" it looks like there are two errors...under "STB Services port" it says N/A(818) and under "Wireless" it sats Disabled(Loop Detected). Is this normal? Is one of those errors because I don't have a phone line plugged into the receiver?
2.) Also under "Whole Home" under "Status" it says "Whole Home DVR-Authorized" but under that is says "No networked DVR's found." Is this a problem?

Thanks in advance of your help!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Could you please list all your equipment? Thank you.


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

trh said:


> Could you please list all your equipment? Thank you.


HR44-500 Genie
CK-41wireless clients(3)

Outside, I have a SMW SLN3 dish.

In my basement, looks like a have 1 coax cable running in the house from the dish to a SWM 2 way splitter. One side of the split goes to "PWR to SMW" connection of the SWM ODU only(black box) and one line from the splitter to somewhere in my house(prob upstairs to where the HR44 is) On the SWM ODU, there is another coax that connects to the "Signal to IRD" and runs to a small black adapter labeled "Connected Home Adapter". From that adapter there is a ethernet cable that plugs into my router LAN port and a coax that connects to a "DC to RF Adapter" which then plugs into an outlet.

Upstairs where the HR44 is, there is a Wireless Video Bridge. There is a coax plugged into it from downstairs in the basement and then a coax out from the WVB to the HR44.

I hope this helps and if I confused you or you need additional info, please ask. Thanks alot!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I guess my next 'dumb' question would be, is your system working OK? can you minis play recorded shows from the HR44? Can they record to the HR44?

Other than the error reports, what problem(s) are you having?

Regarding the phone: When ever I run diagnostics, I get the error 'no dial tone detected', but that is OK because I don't have a phone plugged into the system.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You need to re-run satellite set up or restore network to defaults to kill the wifi on the HR44. The reason of the network loop is because the HR44 is connected to the internet at two places. One through is built in wifi and the second is using the broadband DECA connected to your router

Regarding Whole Home status, it is OK to say no DVRs found if you only have one DVR


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

trh said:


> I guess my next 'dumb' question would be, is your system working OK? can you minis play recorded shows from the HR44? Can they record to the HR44?
> 
> Other than the error reports, what problem(s) are you having?
> 
> Regarding the phone: When ever I run diagnostics, I get the error 'no dial tone detected', but that is OK because I don't have a phone plugged into the system.


Its not a new setup..Had almost a year. I have ran the internet setup and it shows connected. I have run the systems test as well and the only error it returns is no phone line connected which is true. The reason these "errors" caught my eye is because my DVR wont show up on app and i didn't know if the "errors" i explained above had something to do with it. Also when the new internet guy came a few months back, I dont know if he had "moved" any connections around when he was in the basement. I am basically looking for an explanation of these codes and if anything seems out of way to you guys.

Thanks,


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

peds48 said:


> You need to re-run satellite set up or restore network to defaults to kill the wifi on the HR44. The reason of the network loop is because the HR44 is connected to the internet at two places. One through is built in wifi and the second is using the broadband DECA connected to your router
> 
> Regarding Whole Home status, it is OK to say no DVRs found if you only have one DVR
> 
> ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

None of them. You need to go to the intent section. Then restore to defaults


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

peds48 said:


> None of them. You need to go to the intent section. Then restore to defaults
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Wow...I feel stupid! Did you mean internet section? then Reset Network?


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

peds48 said:


> None of them. You need to go to the intent section. Then restore to defaults
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Hey!! That seem to work....But now it system info under wireless it says not configured and under ethernet it says not connected(9). But when I go to internet setup it says connected by ethernet. Also, I was having big problems getting my receiver to show up on the app. It was saying something like I needed to be on the same home network or something and cant find receiver .... Your fix resolved that issue too!!! I can now see my receiver on my iPad and have successfully activated Mobile DVR!!!! My iPhone has beta software and while I can now see the receiver on the iPhone too, it will not activate the Mobile DVR...it says DRM initialization and just keeps spinning. Does this make sense to you....I am so grateful. I know there have been many that have struggled with the same errors that I got when trying to get the app to recognize the receiver and then activate Mobile DVR....it seems like since the wireless was activated in the DVR and also connected by ethernet, there was some conflict and thats why it wasn't working...at least thats my take.....At any rate, thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cpd5215 said:


> Hey!! That seem to work....But now it system info under wireless it says not configured and under ethernet it says not connected(9). But when I go to internet setup it says connected by ethernet. Also, I was having big problems getting my receiver to show up on the app. It was saying something like I needed to be on the same home network or something and cant find receiver .... Your fix resolved that issue too!!! I can now see my receiver on my iPad and have successfully activated Mobile DVR!!!! My iPhone has beta software and while I can now see the receiver on the iPhone too, it will not activate the Mobile DVR...it says DRM initialization and just keeps spinning. Does this make sense to you....I am so grateful. I know there have been many that have struggled with the same errors that I got when trying to get the app to recognize the receiver and then activate Mobile DVR....it seems like since the wireless was activated in the DVR and also connected by ethernet, there was some conflict and thats why it wasn't working...at least thats my take.....At any rate, thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


you are most welcome.

And yes, the info is correct, since the receiver is connected via the Broadband DECA, the info page is correct in sating the wireless is doable and ethernet is not connected. The receiver is technically connected via ethernet by instead of a direct connection is using coax instead.

Yes, my iPhone 6s also has the DRM thingy. I think it has to do with iOS10

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

peds48 said:


> you are most welcome.
> 
> And yes, the info is correct, since the receiver is connected via the Broadband DECA, the info page is correct in sating the wireless is doable and ethernet is not connected. The receiver is technically connected via ethernet by instead of a direct connection is using coax instead.
> 
> ...


You do not know how long Ive struggled to figure this out along with the Mobile DVR....Do you think I should share this in the other threads on here about the mobile DVR....maybe it can help....Actually I am fairly new here and not sure the easiest way to do that....Do you think you can do that in case it might help others....If you look at some of the recent thread titles about mobile DVR, those are the ones that I and others talked about the problems with the receiver not connecting and not be able to activate mobile dvr.....what are your thoughts?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you feel like sharing go right ahead, although copy and pasting on to every thread that seems similar is kinda frown upon since not everyone may have the same exact issue although it may look related (very). But if you stumble upon a thread that you feel your experience may help that other someone you are encouraged to participate. Don't be shy!


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

peds48 said:


> If you feel like sharing go right ahead, although copy and pasting on to every thread that seems similar is kinda frown upon since not everyone may have the same exact issue although it may look related (very). But if you stumble upon a thread that you feel your experience may help that other someone you are encouraged to participate. Don't be shy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Makes sense. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jprall (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the same problem and resetting the networking didn't help for me. The receiver (HR34) passes the 'internet setup' without issue, but when I try to order pay per view, it says I must be connected to the internet. I try to start network services and I get the <818> error as well. This feels like a firewall issue. I tried specifically port forwarding the ports listed on network services when set to 'manual' but that didn't help either. Is there a specific firewall guide? The only thing I've seen is "Set your firewall to low". Hardly helpful. Does anyone have a link to pro-tips on specific firewall configs?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Network services has nothing to do with your issue. The only thing network services does anything for is getting your voicemail from a particular phone company in parts of the country. Otherwise it's useless and a total waste of your time and energy. I wish they'd note that so people wouldn't waste their time. 

Can you download any On Demand programs? Just chose a local station and see if you can pull anything and play it back. It's all free...

Also do tv apps work for you?

Have you also tried rebooting your router.

And unless you've done something a bit weird, it's not a firewall issue. I've yet to see anyone say they needed to mess with firewall settings to get on demand and ppv to work. Just as mobile DVR no longer even needs port forwarding. They are making this stuff easier to setup not harder. Or at least trying I should say.


----------

